

Is it possible to control cancer without killing it? - Bud
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/09/15/transformation-3?utm_source=tny&utm_campaign=generalsocial&utm_medium=twitter&mbid=social_twitter

======
tokenadult
Wow. The kind of cancer reported on in the article is the kind a good friend
of ours who lives across the country where we used to live was just diagnosed
with this year. When we heard the news a few months ago, we weren't sure that
she would still be alive by now. But she is, and just celebrated a birthday in
apparent remission from her case of leukemia. Patients with adult-onset acute
myelogenous leukemia (ALM) used to have much less hope of survival.

~~~
esturk
Indeed, the article describe certain patients with Pancreatic Cancer whose
disease was halted for several hundred days. Time that they were glad they got
and with more time, might give them more treatment options yet.

